# Buying a Wheel



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I've been looking at different wheels for awhile now. I figure it's only a matter of time before I find "the one" that I'll actually purchase. I have to be frugal, so a $1000 wheel is out of the question. I've been stalking ebay for awhile. There are no wheels to be found available locally, I've looked. I've examined and bid (and lost) on 2 wheels thus far. All the time I'm reading and comparing features. I would very much like some help from those that have actually tried different wheels. What do you like about your wheel? What would you change, if you could?

I'll admit, I've even played with the idea of building my own, but I'm more than a little daunted about building something I've never actually laid my hands upon. Especially without knowing or understanding how everything really moves and works together. Maybe I'll build my second wheel someday. 

Some of the brands I'm considering are the Kromski (but I'm not sure single drive with scotch tension is what I want), the Louet (might turn out to be a little too high-priced for me though), or the Bumblebee (by Bluebonnet Wheels). Alternatively, I've seen a few other not-well-known 'brands' that appealed to me. I think I'd prefer an upright over a traditional, but I can be flexible.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i think the kromski all have double drive with option for scotch tension. they come in single treadle and double treadle. for the price i would say you get a lot of wheel. r
ashfords are very affordable too but when i compared in the store did not like it as much as the kromski.

i think the best way to find out what you like is find a place where you can try different models. fiber festivals maybe or a spinners group in your area. 
are you member of ravelry? very often you can find wheels for sale. different groups that discuss pros and cons from different brands too

good luck hunting the perfect wheel for you
be patient and it will cross your path


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Have you tried looking on Craig's list in your area? A friend of mine got a nice wheel for $50....we haven't figured out what brand it is, but it spins just fine! LOL

That being said, I have an old Louet S10. She's a work horse, very simple, and a good wheel for a beginner to start out with.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I have 2 upright and love them as they dont take up as much room as the traditional. Theses are what I learned on and did get them off ebay and love them. Keep at ebay and soon you will win just find the type you like and like the others said try a few and if there are any amish around you know see if you can try 1 of theirs. If you know any spinners ask if you can try their different wheels and yes craigslist is helpful also. Good luck in your search.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Falls Acre, there is nothing at all wrong with getting an affordable Ashford for your first wheel.
Single drive, scotch-tension will make nice yarn. They spin really good, honest. 
Kiwi's or one of their other less than high-end Ashford wheels have some advantages.

They are very customizable. 
You can get different whorls, bigger/littler flyers, and bobbins and other replacement parts for them and at a decent price.

Plus, you can always upgrade later. 

I dont think it is necessary to go out and buy a fancy-schmancy wheel, right off the bat.
Start w/ what you can afford and then later when you have experience you will find the 2nd wheel.
It is not uncommon for spinners to wind up with a whole stable full of different wheels. 
They seem to breed and multiply w/o much effort. 

You will see.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree with GAM - I have a small, upright wheel. It's easy to get used to, easy to spin on and doesn't take up a lot of room. I bought it from a friend for a very nice price. I hope to replace it this year so I can do more kinds of yarn. If I hadn't bought a cheaper wheel to begin with, I probably wouldn't have begun at all. 

I hope you find one soon!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I learned on a Babe - I know not everyone likes them, and they are most certainly NOT pieces of artwork - but they are light and portable and easy to adjust. They also have lots of 'options' ... lots of bobbins for cheap, a plying head, a bunch of other things have been added to their roster recently as well.
The bobbin lead/flyer brake system is super easy to adjust, they are easy to treadle (heel/toe treadling means you can start and stop with just your foot from pretty well any position), and they are *affordable*. And even though they aren't pretty, you can carry it in one hand easily since they weigh next to nothing - I just put mine in the other room when I'm not using it. 
For the record, I own a great wheel, an antique Lithuanian and an antique Canadian Production wheel - and I ply on the Babe, still. She's also awesome for art yarn, as the orifice is reasonably big (antique wheels tend to be designed for very fine yarn... though I suppose I could do art yarn on the great wheel!)

Not for everyone, but definitely something to consider. I recommend them to pretty much everyone who is considering starting with a wheel.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

My primary wheel is still the Ashford Joy--6 years later. Small, portable, but very easy to spin on---big deal with me is that it takes up so little space. The price on new ones has really gone up---shocks me. You might check to see if there are any spinning guilds in your area. Some spinners may be willing to sell off one of their wheels. I see very used wheels at thrift stores or antique stores sometimes, but they probably need some fixing up and are harder to learn on that more cooperative new wheels. Keep looking, you will find something.


----------

